# Vancouver to Gambier Island



## mbaillie

Any advice on what route to take when sailing to Gambier Island from Vancouver English Bay? Is it best to take the inside passage around Bowen Island rather than the bottom outside route?

Any strong currents or tides to be cautious of?


----------



## addict

I'm in horseshoe bay an normally head towards the south point of Bowen going between Bowen and passage island. From there I'm normally on a beam reach to silva bay.


----------



## addict

Sorry. Got my islands mixed up. I was thinking gabriola. Both are pretty much the same. Can get a little windy in collingwood at times though.


----------



## RossC32

You are probably going to have to motor part of the way. I always seem to. I suggest if you find you are sailing well in the general direction of Roger Curtis then keep going and go between Keats and Bowen. If you can, try to leave English Bay on an ebb tide and go north on a flood. Just gives you a bit of lift. Where on Gambier are you heading?


----------



## Faster

Up past Snug Cove and Horseshoe bay is the most direct route.. sailing around Bowen can be fun on a good day but is definitely extra distance. Thing about sailing around an island is there's always going to be a 'no wind' zone somewhere..

We like Halket Bay best, but favour the right/east shore until you're past the steel dolpin.. there's a sneaky nasty rock there.

Enjoy.


----------



## Uricanejack

Just head of and go.
I used to sail out of Granville Island, English bay in the summer usually developes a nice sea breeze in the afternoon.
so i would enjoy a nice beat into a gentle breeze out through the anchorages and across to Pt Atkinson. in the bay flood or ebb not a big deal dont be tempted to close to spanish banks.
There can often be an out flow encounter as you round Pt Atkinson but if its a sea breeze into English Bay, This is less likly wind will probabaly change. if there is still wind I would head up Howe Sound at Pt Atkinson usually lots of boats out you can see how they are doing.
If there is a lack of wind stop in at Snug Cove Bowen Island, its a nice stop.
the bays on Gambier all have anchorages. its a nice Day sail from English bay.


----------

